# Sbri ...



## Fantastica (22 Ottobre 2014)

iange: ti prego, torna, Sbri... 

Non è una missione stare su un Forum, ma l'occasione a volte di regalare autentiche performance di sapienza relazionale, giravolte e piroette di scrittura, staffilate di fioretto verbale, saggi dubbi e autentici sostegni.

Ti prego, torna, Sbri... Mi sento come se avessi perso una mammaiange:iange:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> iange: ti prego, torna, Sbri...
> 
> Non è una missione stare su un Forum, ma l'occasione a volte di regalare autentiche performance di sapienza relazionale, giravolte e piroette di scrittura, staffilate di fioretto verbale, saggi dubbi e autentici sostegni.
> 
> Ti prego, torna, Sbri... Mi sento come se avessi perso una mammaiange:iange:


Ma come mamma !!!!! A fanti almeno sorella  Mi associo all'appello di Fanti!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

L'ho già detto. 
Mi manca.


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Ottobre 2014)

Si è cancellata anche lei?


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> iange: ti prego, torna, Sbri...
> 
> Non è una missione stare su un Forum, ma l'occasione a volte di regalare autentiche performance di sapienza relazionale, giravolte e piroette di scrittura, staffilate di fioretto verbale, saggi dubbi e autentici sostegni.
> 
> Ti prego, torna, Sbri... Mi sento *come se avessi perso una mamma*iange:iange:


non ci provare ...ma guarda questa.
sbri, è una scostumata


----------



## Spider (22 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Si è cancellata anche lei?




...arrivi tardi!!!
qui è una moria...peggio dell'ebola.
ormai siamo a...uno  al giorno..e la settimana non è ancora finita.


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2014)

mi sento come fossi la tua nipotina preferita, torna


----------



## Palladiano (22 Ottobre 2014)

Ma perché se ne vanno. Ma salutano almeno, motivano?


----------



## zadig (22 Ottobre 2014)

sbricy, hai l'obbligo morale di bacchettarmi e di mandarmi elegantemente affanculo.
Torna o ti cito per danni.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Ottobre 2014)

Sbri.









E ho detto tutto (cit)


----------



## Principessa (22 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao Sbriciolata!

Spero che tornerai.

Mi manca la tua saggezza.


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Ottobre 2014)

Mi accodo alle speranze di chi prima di me. 

Dai!


----------



## Eliade (22 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Se ho capito qualcosa (ne dubito) si e' innervosita per qualcosa di volgare sul post 'broccolamento'.

Mi auguro ci ripensi,  per me e' come una figlia!  Una figlia saggia..


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se ho capito qualcosa (ne dubito) si e' innervosita per qualcosa di volgare sul post 'broccolamento'.
> 
> Mi auguro ci ripensi,  per me e' come una figlia!  Una figlia saggia..


:carneval: e per me una nipotina o una bisnonna :carneval:
Non ho seguito "broccolamento". Chi vuole e può mi linki dove.


----------



## Nicka (22 Ottobre 2014)

...


----------



## Eratò (22 Ottobre 2014)

Visto che ho letto il post in cui esprimeva il suo fastidio chiarisco 2 cose:

1) quel 3d non l'ho creato per dare fastidio o per racconti erotici espliciti (anche se effettivamente la cosa è sfuggita di mano ad un certo punto) ma per farci 2 risate e distrarci un po dalle litigate perché qui dentro c'è chi viene appunto per distrarsi da situazioni complicate che affronta fuori.mi dispiace aver recato disturbo, non prenderò piu iniziative del genere

2)posso anche chiuderlo nel caso in cui sia considerato un brutto "colpo" per la dignità del forum

Sbri torna.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :carneval: e per me una nipotina o una bisnonna :carneval:
> Non ho seguito "broccolamento". Chi vuole e può mi linki dove.


_Scusate, volevo dirvi una cosa.
Questo 3d è cominciato in un modo poi è ... digevoluto diciamo in un altro.
Ho letto dei post ... triviali, volgari.
Onestamente l'impressione che ne ho avuto leggendo non è bellissima.
Non pigliatemi per bacchettona, oppure fatelo, ma sinceramente io quando  ho letto ho sentito rumore di unghie sulla lavagna e mi pareva giusto  dirlo.
Scusate il disturbo e buona continuazione._

Pagina 230


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Visto che ho letto il post in cui esprimeva il suo fastidio chiarisco 2 cose:
> 
> 1) quel 3d non l'ho creato per dare fastidio o per racconti erotici espliciti (anche se effettivamente la cosa è sfuggita di mano ad un certo punto) ma per farci 2 risate e distrarci un po dalle litigate perché qui dentro c'è chi viene appunto per distrarsi da situazioni complicate che affronta fuori.mi dispiace aver recato disturbo, non prenderò piu iniziative del genere
> 
> ...


non l'ho seguito perché avevo previsto la possibile degenerazione.
Accade spesso che lo scherzo trascenda.
Non è colpa tua ma di chi ha, nel caso, trasceso.


----------



## Zod (22 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sbri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Tuba, sei salito sulla biscaggina alla fine? Bravo hai fatto bene.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> _Scusate, volevo dirvi una cosa.
> Questo 3d è cominciato in un modo poi è ... digevoluto diciamo in un altro.
> Ho letto dei post ... triviali, volgari.
> Onestamente l'impressione che ne ho avuto leggendo non è bellissima.
> ...


Grazie :up:


----------



## Fantastica (22 Ottobre 2014)

iange:Comunque non credo sia bastata la degenerazione di quel post, in cui lei a un certo punto si era inventata una bellissima parte di arbitro Utenti VS Utentesse, giocando di fioretto, con grazia e intelligenzaiange:.

Credo che, come me, abbia provato un certo fastidio per la trivialità non dell'argomento in sé, ma dei modi scarsamente inventivi, per essere gentile, e poco giocosi, con cui si è a un certo punto deviato.
E siccome in altre sezioni non c'era un granché di davvero nuovo, ecco, semplicemente s'è domandata, FORSE, ma che ci azzecco io con questa genìa?
E da donna energica e senza mezze misure, statabam!, si è cancellata. D'istinto, d'amblé. Folgorante.

Leda si cancellò più o meno per gli stessi motivi: un involgarimento, un abbassamento degli argomenti di discussione, un generale impoverimento della parte non povera di questo luogo.
E poi, suvvia, son donne piene. Mica hannno bisogno, loro, del forum. Semmai, il forum ha bisogno di loro.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> iange:Comunque non credo sia bastata la degenerazione di quel post, in cui lei a un certo punto si era inventata una bellissima parte di arbitro Utenti VS Utentesse, giocando di fioretto, con grazia e intelligenzaiange:.
> 
> Credo che, come me, abbia provato un certo fastidio per la trivialità non dell'argomento in sé, ma dei modi scarsamente inventivi, per essere gentile, e poco giocosi, con cui si è a un certo punto deviato.
> E siccome in altre sezioni non c'era un granché di davvero nuovo, ecco, semplicemente s'è domandata, FORSE, ma che ci azzecco io con questa genìa?
> ...


Ho provato a leggere un po' ma non ho trovato le parti incriminate.
Sul grassetto concordo.
Ben per questo stiamo scrivendo.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Visto che ho letto il post in cui esprimeva il suo fastidio chiarisco 2 cose:
> 
> 1) quel 3d non l'ho creato per dare fastidio o per racconti erotici espliciti (anche se effettivamente la cosa è sfuggita di mano ad un certo punto) ma per farci 2 risate e distrarci un po dalle litigate perché qui dentro c'è chi viene appunto per distrarsi da situazioni complicate che affronta fuori.mi dispiace aver recato disturbo, non prenderò piu iniziative del genere
> 
> ...


1) cazzata. 

2) cazzata. 


Eratò. Smetti di dire cazzate e riapri il thread che i motivi li ha spiegato egregiamente Fantastica. 

La dignità del forum ha ricevuto dei colpi che quel thread se l'immagina.

E poi devi riaprirlo per forza, altrimenti ti tocca broccolarmi via MP


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Visto che ho letto il post in cui esprimeva il suo fastidio chiarisco 2 cose:
> 
> 1) quel 3d non l'ho creato per dare fastidio o per racconti erotici espliciti (anche se effettivamente la cosa è sfuggita di mano ad un certo punto) ma per farci 2 risate e distrarci un po dalle litigate perché qui dentro c'è chi viene appunto per distrarsi da situazioni complicate che affronta fuori.mi dispiace aver recato disturbo, non prenderò piu iniziative del genere
> 
> ...



Carissima ma non e' certo colpa di chi apre un argomento se poi è per caso (non lo so perche' non ci ho partecipato)  degenera.

Ci mancherebbe. :up::up::up:


----------



## Eratò (22 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> 1) cazzata.
> 
> 2) cazzata.
> 
> ...


allora per trasparenza lo riapro....


----------



## Tubarao (22 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> allora per trasparenza lo riapro....


Brava. Tutto in nome della trasparenza.


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2014)

iange:

zia Sbri...


----------



## Stark72 (22 Ottobre 2014)

Ma non credo che se ne sia andata per quella discussione,sono più propenso a pensare che si sia annoiata e si sia allontanata per un po'.


----------



## aristocat (22 Ottobre 2014)

*Sbri*

"_Addio, e grazie per tutto il pesce..._" 
Seriamente, non ci sono parole per descrivere quanto di bello ci hai lasciato qui.
Ti auguro di cuore una buona continuazione, dentro ma soprattutto fuori dal WWW.
Un abbraccio, se posso.

ari


----------



## lolapal (22 Ottobre 2014)

Sbri io la rispetto la tua decisione, ok. Niente piagnistei.. però nello stesso tempo mi arrabbio perché una voce come la tua è veramente una grande perdita per il forum.. Io sono quella del valore aggiunto e tu lo sei, ecco.. e non riesco neanche a sorridere...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Visto che ho letto il post in cui esprimeva il suo fastidio chiarisco 2 cose:
> 
> 1) quel 3d non l'ho creato per dare fastidio o per racconti erotici espliciti (anche se effettivamente la cosa è sfuggita di mano ad un certo punto) ma per farci 2 risate e distrarci un po dalle litigate perché qui dentro c'è chi viene appunto per distrarsi da situazioni complicate che affronta fuori.mi dispiace aver recato disturbo, non prenderò piu iniziative del genere
> 
> ...


La leggerezza e dolcezza che sempre esprimi basta per garantire il buon gusto di quel thread.


----------



## Eratò (22 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> La leggerezza e dolcezza che sempre esprimi basta per garantire il buon gusto di quel thread.


leasantry::thankyou:


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2014)

sbrisciolata ha avuto pazienza a leggerlo...io non gliela posso fare.
non è un tresd da rottermaier


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> allora per trasparenza lo riapro....


siccome mi perdo sempre tutto
quale è questo 3d brut e cativ?
thanks


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

a Sbri se legge
lascio un saluto
e l'augurio per l'inizio
di un nuovo emozionante
capitolo di vita reale


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> siccome mi perdo sempre tutto
> quale è questo 3d brut e cativ?
> thanks


ma non è brut e cativ è broccolos e pien di ormon


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è brut e cativ è broccolos e pien di ormon


ah, grazie 
troppo da leggere, evito
il problema è che non essendoci
più le stagioni di una volta
tutto è confuso, e gli ormoni
pensano sempre che sia primavera


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ah, grazie
> troppo da leggere, evito
> il problema è che non essendoci
> più le stagioni di una volta
> ...


ah, non saprei da me è sempre inverno


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, non saprei da me è sempre inverno


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2014)

però non ho capito se lothar parla anche per sbriciolata come dice.


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

non credo che Sbri
abbia bisogno di ambasciatori
per far conoscere il suo pensiero


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però non ho capito se lothar parla anche per sbriciolata come dice.


secondo me no, Sbri non mi sembra il tipo che manda "mandanti"  per esprimersi


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> secondo me no, Sbri non mi sembra il tipo che manda "mandanti"  per esprimersi


certo, ma è un altro discorso


----------



## Vincent Vega (22 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata mi ha regalato dei post sulla "soggezione della forma", e sul rapporto contenuto - contenitore, che sono leggendari.


----------



## Divì (23 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Leda si cancellò più o meno per gli stessi motivi: un involgarimento, un abbassamento degli argomenti di discussione, un generale impoverimento della parte non povera di questo luogo.
> E poi, suvvia, son donne piene. *Mica hanno bisogno, loro, del forum. Semmai, il forum ha bisogno di loro*.


iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:iange:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2014)

*Sbri*

E adesso mi rimane solo minerva?almeno zia sbriciolata aveva dei modi per farmi capire cosa condivideva e cosa no...però cazzo una spiegazione,un saluto....e che palle.


----------



## Spider (23 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E adesso mi rimane solo minerva?almeno zia sbriciolata aveva dei modi per farmi capire cosa condivideva e cosa no...però cazzo una spiegazione,un saluto....e che palle.



non ti preoccupare ...ci sono ancora io.
te le faccio capire io le cose...a te.:kick:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



Spider ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare ...ci sono ancora io.
> te le faccio capire io le cose...a te.:kick:


Certo,faccio prima a cancellarmi pure io allora....


----------



## viola di mare (23 Ottobre 2014)

please Don't go, don't gooooooooo
Don't go away


iange:


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2014)

comunque per tubarao questa è la volta che è stato più veloce a scancellarsi
la prossima sarà nell'arco dello stesso tred


----------



## gas (23 Ottobre 2014)

*SBRI*

come sempre, non ho capito un cazzo 
non ho capito tutto questo casino 
non ho capito il motivo per il quale non ci sei più 

se era un problema di broccolamento, tu sai che io ci sono sempre 

per cui non continuare a far piangere e disperare i nostri cuori 
tu sei la nostra guida 
il piacere di leggerti..... 

può essere che qualcuno ti abbia ingenuamente offesa, ma sicuramente non lo avrà fatto con cattiveria.

il non combattere non è da te, non rientra nel tuo stile o meglio nel tuo carattere, per cui non puoi abbandonare il forum in questo modo
è un po come bruciare una *polpetta* e buttarle via tutte


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata: se puoi torna.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;yioNn7XS-bw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yioNn7XS-bw[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;OlKaVFqxERk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlKaVFqxERk[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2014)

Se ti ho fatto sorridere torna!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Ottobre 2014)

*Ciao a tutti*

Allora, prima di tutto volevo dirvi che... davvero non mi aspettavo una cosa così.
Ora mi sento anche un po' in imbarazzo.
Nel senso che aspevo, certo, che andando via avrei smosso un po' le acque.
Però le cose che ho letto mi hanno davvero toccato.
Vorrei dire un po' di cose a un po' di persone a botta calda dopo aver letto, poi mi organizzo le idee e spiego i motivi che mi hanno fatta decidere la cancellazione:
@Tubarello: ... ti ho fatto tornare, eh?
@Minerva: porca zozza, ieri ero in viaggio e mi dicevo: domani mi loggo o se non riesco faccio in modo di far avere ad una serie di persone un recapito... e con quella capocciona di Min che non riceve e non manda MP come faccio? ... vabbè.
@Fantastica: te piacerebbe, avere l'età di mia figlia... 
@Aristocat: Emiliana a me? Oh, burdèla, stasì d'atenti ch'a me a vo an'vo ancor ufès!:singleeye:
@Flavia: tu sei una delle persone più limpide, fiduciose(nel senso proprio di riporre fiducia nel buono che vorresti ci fosse in tutti), e positive che io abbia mai letto qui dentro. Questo ti ha sempre permesso di avere un punto di vista inedito delle cose, scevro da sospetti e malanimi, che mi ha sempre fatto tanto riflettere e spesso rivedere il mio punto di vista. E non credo di essere l'unica.
@Chiara, @Farfalla, @Simy, @Lolapal: giàssssssapete. Grazie.
@Brunetta: non vedo cosa hai postato, ma vado sulla fiducia  e sorrido
@Oscurello: ma un saluto in qualche modo te lo facevo arrivare, mica andavo via così e lo sai. 
@Zadig: basta che non pigli Free per avvocato che sennò dobbiamo fare un maxiprocesso.
@Free: MA MENO MALE CHE HAI INTRAPRESO, SICURAMENTE CON SUCCESSO, UN'ALTRA CARRIERA 
@Disincantata: ma quale figlia... io e te dobbiamo andare in ferie assieme... dammi retta.
@Gas lo sai che uno dei più grossi rimpianti al pensiero di andare via di qui è stato quello di non averti mai fatto assaggiare le mie polpette...
@Eratò, stai serena e tieni aperto tutto. Ehm... i 3d.:mexican:
@Divì: grazie anche a te
@giorgiocan, @Flambette, @tutti: mi ha fatto molto piacere quello che avete scritto.
Oggi è un gran casino, sono due/tre ore che tento di finire 'sto messaggio ma sono molto presa dal lavoro, per cui può darsi che abbia dimenticato qualcuno e può darsi che non riesca a scrivere altro
Comunque una cosa tengo a scriverla subito: la mia decisione non è nata da nessuno scazzo con un utente particolare, nè in chiaro nè in privato.
Ho avuto scazzi in passato e ne avrò in futuro con persone a vari livelli senza sentire il bisogno di scappare.
@Perplesso(ti ho tenuto in fondo come il parmigiano): hai tutta la mia stima, sebbene io veda alcune cose diversamente da te. Più le modalità degli obiettivi, che credo siano simili.  Forse sono stata precipitosa andandomene, ma in quel preciso momento mi era sembrata la cosa da fare. Sono un po' incasinata sul lavoro e non solo, per cui ti chiedo di sospendere la cancellazione per qualche giorno, in modo che io abbia il tempo di spiegare e discutere i miei motivi ed eventualmente rivedere la mia decisione. Grazie.


----------



## lolapal (23 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, prima di tutto volevo dirvi che... davvero non mi aspettavo una cosa così.
> Ora mi sento anche un po' in imbarazzo.
> Nel senso che aspevo, certo, che andando via avrei smosso un po' le acque.
> Però le cose che ho letto mi hanno davvero toccato.
> ...


----------



## viola di mare (23 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, prima di tutto volevo dirvi che... davvero non mi aspettavo una cosa così.
> Ora mi sento anche un po' in imbarazzo.
> Nel senso che aspevo, certo, che andando via avrei smosso un po' le acque.
> Però le cose che ho letto mi hanno davvero toccato.
> ...




sono veramente felice che tu sia tornata... e sono felice che tu abbia deciso di eventualmente rivedere la tua decisione :inlove:


----------



## drusilla (23 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> sono veramente felice che tu sia tornata... e sono felice che tu abbia deciso di eventualmente rivedere la tua decisione :inlove:



quoto.


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2014)

...quando ha letto nipotina non gliel'ha fatta


----------



## disincantata (23 Ottobre 2014)

SBRI, allora in, primavera prenota un volo per Cagliari (ryanair e' conveniente) per almeno due  settimane per giugno o luglio, verro' a prenderti in aeroporto. Promesso. 

Puoi portare i tuoi figli.  (cucinerai tu )


Buon lavoro.


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2014)

*Tranquilla bimba*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, prima di tutto volevo dirvi che... davvero non mi aspettavo una cosa così.
> Ora mi sento anche un po' in imbarazzo.
> Nel senso che aspevo, certo, che andando via avrei smosso un po' le acque.
> Però le cose che ho letto mi hanno davvero toccato.
> ...


tanto non ti avrei cancellata lo stesso 

a volte capita di prendere decisioni in modo...emotivo.    sono certo che riflettendoci meglio capirai che la soluzione migliore è sempre quella di Passante.

ogni tanto,quando ci si sente saturi,ci si piglia 1-2-3 settimane di stacco dal forum.   così quando torni, lo vedi più lucidamente.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tanto non ti avrei cancellata lo stesso
> 
> a volte capita di prendere decisioni in modo...emotivo.    sono certo che riflettendoci meglio capirai che la soluzione migliore è sempre quella di Passante.
> 
> ogni tanto,quando ci si sente saturi,ci si piglia 1-2-3 settimane di stacco dal forum.   così quando torni, lo vedi più lucidamente.


Ma proprio!:ballo::festa:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, prima di tutto volevo dirvi che... davvero non mi aspettavo una cosa così.
> Ora mi sento anche un po' in imbarazzo.
> Nel senso che aspevo, certo, che andando via avrei smosso un po' le acque.
> Però le cose che ho letto mi hanno davvero toccato.
> ...


Io sono fiduciosa, un bacione grande (fai finta che abbia messo un tot di faccine abbracciose)


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, prima di tutto volevo dirvi che... davvero non mi aspettavo una cosa così.
> Ora mi sento anche un po' in imbarazzo.
> Nel senso che aspevo, certo, che andando via avrei smosso un po' le acque.
> Però le cose che ho letto mi hanno davvero toccato.
> ...


Io sono fiduciosa, un bacione grande (fai finta che abbia messo un tot di faccine abbracciose)


----------



## gas (23 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, prima di tutto volevo dirvi che... davvero non mi aspettavo una cosa così.
> Ora mi sento anche un po' in imbarazzo.
> Nel senso che aspevo, certo, che andando via avrei smosso un po' le acque.
> Però le cose che ho letto mi hanno davvero toccato.
> ...


Sbri, ho apprezzato tante cose tra quelle che hai scritto, ma ne ho apprezzata una in particolare (quella in neretto) 

sai, personalmente ti posso solo dire che, oltre al piacere di leggere gli interventi di alcuni forumisti, ci si affeziona anche.... 

FAI TU.....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, prima di tutto volevo dirvi che... davvero non mi aspettavo una cosa così.
> Ora mi sento anche un po' in imbarazzo.
> Nel senso che aspevo, certo, che andando via avrei smosso un po' le acque.
> Però le cose che ho letto mi hanno davvero toccato.
> ...



già sai.....


Tranquilla che a Gas le polpette le faccio io e non solo quelle  (magari per non farmi broccolare torni prima )


----------



## gas (23 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> già sai.....
> 
> 
> Tranquilla che a Gas le polpette le faccio io e non solo quelle  (magari per non farmi broccolare torni prima )


mi hai sempre detto di non saper cucinare, ora non vorrei......... (c'è tanta influenza intestinale in giro) 

:kiss:


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2014)

in effetti ho preso un'altra corriera...vuoi salire?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> mi hai sempre detto di non saper cucinare, ora non vorrei......... (c'è tanta influenza intestinale in giro)
> 
> :kiss:


Per te sto addirittura facendo un corso....Vedrai che saprò stupirti


----------



## gas (23 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per te sto addirittura facendo un corso....Vedrai che saprò stupirti


ma dai, non me ne avevi mai parlato......

pensa che sono già stupito ora, immagina dopo....... :confuso:


----------



## disincantata (23 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> Sbri, ho apprezzato tante cose tra quelle che hai scritto, ma ne ho apprezzata una in particolare (quella in neretto)
> 
> sai, personalmente ti posso solo dire che, oltre al piacere di leggere gli interventi di alcuni forumisti, ci si affeziona anche....
> 
> FAI TU.....


:up::up::up:


----------



## Eratò (23 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, prima di tutto volevo dirvi che... davvero non mi aspettavo una cosa così.
> Ora mi sento anche un po' in imbarazzo.
> Nel senso che aspevo, certo, che andando via avrei smosso un po' le acque.
> Però le cose che ho letto mi hanno davvero toccato.
> ...


...faccio quello che vuoi....BASTA CHE NON TE NE VAI!!!!Perché di 3d ce ne sono molti ma di Sbriciolata ce n'è una sola PS:ho anche imparato a pronunciare le parole con doppie consonanti, non puoi perdere sta conquista


----------



## giorgiocan (23 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, prima di tutto volevo dirvi che... davvero non mi aspettavo una cosa così.


Evviva!!!! 

E adesso vedi di non sparire di nuovo, che se ci sei tutto il forum ci guadagna. Ti vogliamo!


----------



## giorgiocan (23 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ogni tanto,quando ci si sente saturi,ci si piglia 1-2-3 settimane di stacco dal forum.   così quando torni, lo vedi più lucidamente.


Quoto. Qui in particolare, la cosa funziona esattamente così. Imho.


----------



## Flavia (23 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> @Flavia: tu sei una delle persone più limpide, fiduciose(nel senso proprio di riporre fiducia nel buono che vorresti ci fosse in tutti), e positive che io abbia mai letto qui dentro. Questo ti ha sempre permesso di avere un punto di vista inedito delle cose, scevro da sospetti e malanimi, che mi ha sempre fatto tanto riflettere e spesso rivedere il mio punto di vista. E non credo di essere l'unica.


grazie, mi hai commossa!
davanti a parole tanto belle e grandi
mi sento piccola piccola
un grande abbraccio
:abbraccio:


----------



## disincantata (23 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie, mi hai commossa!
> davanti a parole tanto belle e grandi
> mi sento piccola piccola
> un grande abbraccio
> :abbraccio:


Condivido il pensiero di Sbri!


----------



## Flavia (23 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Condivido il pensiero di Sbri!


grazie Carissima
mi commuovi, non so
se merito tutta questa stima
(oggi mi sento una cacchina)


----------



## disincantata (23 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie Carissima
> mi commuovi, non so
> se merito tutta questa stima
> (oggi mi sento una cacchina)



Guarda che tu non hai idea di quanto la 'cacca' sia importante  in questa casa ahahahahah sacra.

scherzi a parte non devi proprio mai mai pensare di essere meno  importante di altri, sei tu, diversa da tutti.  Sincera, leale.  Che e' la qualita' migliore.  Ripetiti 
OGNI MATTINA CHE SEI SPECIALE.
.


----------



## lolapal (23 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie Carissima
> mi commuovi, non so
> se merito tutta questa stima
> (oggi mi sento una cacchina)





disincantata ha detto:


> Guarda che tu non hai idea di quanto la 'cacca' sia importante  in questa casa ahahahahah sacra.
> 
> scherzi a parte non devi proprio mai mai pensare di essere meno  importante di altri, sei tu, diversa da tutti.  Sincera, leale.  Che e' la qualita' migliore.  Ripetiti
> OGNI MATTINA CHE SEI SPECIALE.
> .


Quoto Disi, Flavia, totalmente... :abbraccio:


----------



## Eratò (23 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie Carissima
> mi commuovi, non so
> se merito tutta questa stima
> (oggi mi sento una cacchina)


Justin non aspetta altro che di essere ascoltato


----------



## aristocat (23 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, prima di tutto volevo dirvi che... davvero non mi aspettavo una cosa così.
> Ora mi sento anche un po' in imbarazzo.
> Nel senso che aspevo, certo, che andando via avrei smosso un po' le acque.
> Però le cose che ho letto mi hanno davvero toccato.
> ...


:festa::festa::festa::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## aristocat (23 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Guarda che tu non hai idea di quanto la 'cacca' sia importante  in questa casa ahahahahah sacra.
> 
> scherzi a parte non devi proprio mai mai pensare di essere meno  importante di altri, sei tu, diversa da tutti.  Sincera, leale.  Che e' la qualita' migliore.  Ripetiti
> OGNI MATTINA CHE SEI SPECIALE.
> .


:up::up::up:


----------



## Flavia (23 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quoto Disi, Flavia, totalmente... :abbraccio:





Erato' ha detto:


> Justin non aspetta altro che di essere ascoltato





aristocat ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


quanto siete care


----------



## Fantastica (23 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> quanto siete care


no, no... quanto sei tu cara


----------



## zadig (23 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> no, no... quanto sei tu cara


quanto viene al chilo?


----------



## lolapal (23 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> no, no... quanto sei tu cara


quoto



zadig ha detto:


> quanto viene al chilo?


:bleble:
Lascia stare te, che queste so' smancerie tra donne... tu non le puoi capire, noi sì...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2014)

Ti ho postato due canzoni dolci e struggenti sul "non lasciarmi!": If you leave me now, Don't leave me in this way.


Resta!! 

[video=youtube;d3bUg8wsgVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3bUg8wsgVE[/video]

[video=youtube;dPMFPp1MPzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPMFPp1MPzM[/video]


----------



## Eratò (23 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho postato due canzoni dolci e struggenti sul "non lasciarmi!": If you leave me now, Don't leave me in this way.
> 
> 
> Resta!!
> ...


Che dolce!!!


----------



## Eliade (23 Ottobre 2014)

Dunque bentornata?


----------



## Divì (23 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, prima di tutto volevo dirvi che... davvero non mi aspettavo una cosa così.
> Ora mi sento anche un po' in imbarazzo.
> Nel senso che aspevo, certo, che andando via avrei smosso un po' le acque.
> Però le cose che ho letto mi hanno davvero toccato.
> ...


:strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso:


----------



## JON (24 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono un po' incasinata sul lavoro e non solo, per cui ti chiedo di sospendere la cancellazione per qualche giorno, in modo che io abbia il tempo di spiegare e discutere i miei motivi ed eventualmente rivedere la mia decisione. Grazie.


Ah Sbriciola'....ma che cazzo vai facendo!?

Ops, pardon Madame, volevo dire....non c'è bisogno che ti cancelli. Mica devi fare come Minerva che non molla la poltrona manco se l'ammazzi? Fai quello che puoi, cosi magari lavori di più.


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ah Sbriciola'....ma che cazzo vai facendo!?
> 
> Ops, pardon Madame, volevo dire....non c'è bisogno che ti cancelli. Mica devi fare come Minerva che non molla la poltrona manco se l'ammazzi? Fai quello che puoi, cosi magari lavori di più.


in effetti non se ne può più.ne convengo


----------



## JON (24 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti non se ne può più.ne convengo


Mo' non fare cosi. Il mio era un invito a prenderla con filosofia.


----------

